
Show HN: Try FaunaDB's GraphQL API - jchrisa
https://fauna.com/blog/try-faunadbs-graphql-api
======
erickpintor
Hi,

I'm the lead developer of Fauna's GraphQL API. I just wanted to share how
excited I am with our GA release. We've spent a lot of time working on this
project and connecting with the developer community so we could build a
GraphQL API that we hope everyone will enjoy using.

It was particularly fun to develop this on Fauna because we managed to take
advantage of the multi-tenant data model so that the GraphQL API works
seamlessly for all databases hosted in the cloud with no extra configuration
needed. Fauna's query language focus on composability made it possible to
dynamically compose a single database query per GraphQL query, therefore,
naturally avoiding N+1 issues.

I hope you enjoy using our GraphQL API and I look forward to hear your
feedback.

~~~
devDan
Fauna Web Dev here,

You can try it out virtually configuration-free in the database console:
[https://dashboard.fauna.com/](https://dashboard.fauna.com/)

Here's a link to a sample gql file you can download and run:
[https://docs.fauna.com/fauna/current/_attachments/graphql/sc...](https://docs.fauna.com/fauna/current/_attachments/graphql/schema.gql)

------
levimoore
I have used FaunaDB's GraphQL API with the Ember Apollo Client and it was so
dope! The cloud product coupled with GraphQL can get your SPA very far, making
the backend an implementation detail.

------
tepidandroid
Curious: what graphql implementation are you guys currently using server side?
Something in-house?

The non-javascript based options seem to be lacking compared to their js
counterparts.

~~~
erickpintor
We use Sangria: [https://github.com/sangria-
graphql/sangria](https://github.com/sangria-graphql/sangria)

Our usage of Sangria is unusual, though. We use it for parsing and serving
GraphQL schemas. We take advantage of their builtin validation logic.
Everything else between parsing and having a result to serve back is piped
through custom code that translates Sangria's GraphQL AST into Fauna queries.

